# Happy Birthday Andy !!!



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

Hope you have a good one you sick fawk !!!!!!!!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Happy B-Day Andy


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday Bro!!! I hope someone made you one of your cakes!!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

:cake: *Happy Birthday Little Buddy!!* :cake:
​* Here are a couple of items I'm sure you need. Enjoy.*


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Happy Birthday Andy!! :cake:


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy birthday! Time for the spankin!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Happy Birthday Andy


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANDY!!!! Enjoy....


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Thank you very much, everyone! *

*I just got back from a fantastic lunch with some friends and family and I'm on my way back out.

Thanks again! *


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday Andy! Hope this wasn't you after celebrating.............at least you weren't face down in suspicious mud!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Thanks, Johnny! But why you're posting pictures of SE after a bay breeze is beyond me.

I didn't get too cocked since I have to head in later.

*


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Been off-line for a couple of days, but I hope you had a great birthday!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Happy B-Day Andy! Stand by while your present gets WARMED-UP...


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks, cuffs.

Best present ever, fiveOH!


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy Birthday Andy.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Happy Belated Brutha!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday You Sheepfucker


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

> Sheepfucker :smile:


Why must you mention yourself in MY birthday thread?



Barbrady said:


> Happy Belated Brutha!!


Thanks, buddy!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Thats alledged sheepfucker....so far no victims are willing to testify...


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Sorry for the delay Andy...I had to wait for the right present to arrive. Happy Birthday.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks, Inspector! 

Is your wife going to be curious as to why your counter smells like herring?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Thats Mellissa Midwest your talkin about....her and her friend Foxy Jacky...very nice.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks, Ken and JMB!:t:


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Thought I'd get you something even YOU would never have (or want!!)


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

USMCTrooper said:


> Thought I'd get you something even YOU would never have (or want!!)


I just threw up into my mouth!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

OH GOOD GOD!!!!
On 2 of em' you cant even tell if they are wearing bottoms. I just spewged a little too...


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I would....


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

I have no idea how I missed this one... Happy belated Birthday Andy Griffith!

Just to make sure you don't jeopardize your professionalism...


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

Happy belated birthday Andy!!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thank you, Michele!


----------

